# Blue Crabs?



## ratsacs (Mar 27, 2008)

Any body dropping craptraps yet off the bridges? I have had no luck off bob sikes, but water still seems very cold. Thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I see a bunch of them every time I fish 3 Mile in the yak. They're always in the same places too. Hopefully someone will chime in on whether they're having any luck or not!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

All the black drum they've been catching they need some crabs. We used whole blue crabs out at Gandy bridge in Tampa to catch the big ones. They're not as big these days as they used to be, it seems.


----------



## reddman45 (Mar 1, 2015)

Any one know where i can buy bushels of blue crab here in Pensacola?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

reddman45 said:


> Any one know where i can buy bushels of blue crab here in Pensacola?


Try calling Maria's or Joe Patti......:thumbsup:


----------

